# mouth and eye rot???



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

so i have been treating my male betta for fin rot, his mouth was rotting. the next day after treatment his left eye started to puff out. so much so that it looked like it was lifting off. it is now yellow and infected looking and puffy. i changed the water and have been treating him still. do i stop, or is the thing that started the mouth rot progressing?
post pics later.


----------

